# Goblin & Faerie tunes



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, so it's a crazy Halloween in the old dark forest. Instead of the hauntings, dire rituals and ghoulish gatherings of years past, the sprites and the boggarts and the banshees and the puckas are afoot.

I have Nox Arcana's "Grim Tales" CD, but I'm wanting to burn a CD of fun fey music, silly stuff that gets a good laugh.

Here's what I've thought of so far...
"Hi-Ho (The dwarves working song)
Fraggle Rock
The Oompa-Loompa song
The Smurfs theme
Music from Labyrinth
The Littles Theme
Music from Spiderwick
Music From Willow

Just gettin' started...

What do YOU suggest? Any goblin/elf/faerie/troll/magical songs you can think of?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

C'mon guys, nothin after three days? Really?


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

harry potter theme song
Its raining men...hehehe
super freak
time warp - rocky horror


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Goblin Dance (from Gershon Kingsley & Peter Waldron's "Ghostly Sounds" album)
Goblin Ball (from Kid Stuff Repertory Company's "Mostly Ghostly" album)
Witches And Goblins (from Power Records "Ghostly Sounds")
Lots from Jad and David Fair's "26 Monster Songs for Children"

Can't say I have any faerie/elf fantasy type songs.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Itsey Bitsey Spider by Joe ? ( Duffy/) 
not really fairy or troll ish......but always makes me laugh.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

"short people" by Randy Newman - some short people are kind of trollish! (tee hee)


----------



## DEMO (Jul 28, 2008)

Miranda Sex Garden - Fairytails of Slavery and Carnival of Souls.


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

hall of the mountain king - greig
gamma goblin - infected mushroom
a few tracks from peer gynt having dancing strange music
"the score" by "epica"


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

almost forgot - soundtrack to brother's grimm and time bandits... for that matter brazil

gotta love terry...


----------

